
Breakout detection in the wild - revorad
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/breakout-detection-in-the-wild
======
0x0
It's hilarious how every single section with a code snippet on that page
repeats the huge cookie disclaimer text.

------
Mithaldu
And here i was hoping for a program that can play if
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakout_(video_game)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakout_\(video_game\))
or a clone of it is being played. :(

